# Gatlinburg/Pigeon Forge/Sevierville TN Question



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey folks, gonna be there with the fam all next week. Anyone been or have any opinions? Also, for things like PA and 5 Brothers are you better to buy in a cigar shop or like a walmart or Kroeger?

Thanks!


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

I went were last year!!! Gatlinburg is very beautiful, If they had a lot of rain this year, go check out water falls!!! Last year they bearlly had em! And your not gonna be to far away from the Biltmore Castle in North Corolina, Go see it, It's very beautiful, and they have their own wine fields, and etc. You should go see the Granma Mountain its the highest mountain were, and it's very windy up were, and beautiful!!!! Well were is a lot of things too see were, Ill post up later, just have to go over my stuff were I went, and what is worth too see!!!!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

90-min drive to Asheville, NC, and the Biltmore House - neat place to tour depending on ages of family. Blue Ridge Parkway is beautiful and not too far.

Drug stores, grocery stores and WallyWorld sell PA, CH, H&H, etc. competitively. Last tub of CH I got in NC was $23.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Mister Moo said:


> 90-min drive to Asheville, NC, and the Biltmore House - neat place to tour depending on ages of family. Blue Ridge Parkway is beautiful and not too far.
> 
> Drug stores, grocery stores and WallyWorld sell PA, CH, H&H, etc. competitively. Last tub of CH I got in NC was $23.


Do we dare mention that Ahseville is about an hour from the Cornell & Diehl Factory or less than 2 hours to JR Statesville?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Do we dare mention that Ahseville is about an hour from the Cornell & Diehl Factory or less than 2 hours to JR Statesville?


At which point you're practically in Hickory and can visit NCRadioMan. And that's only 2 1/2 hours from Lizard Lick where he can buy me and my family dinner and have a great time doing it.


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Do we dare mention that Ahseville is about an hour from the Cornell & Diehl Factory or less than 2 hours to JR Statesville?


Nope! Best not mention it!! Gotta keep this family oriented!


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

RHNewfie said:


> Nope! Best not mention it!! Gotta keep this family oriented!


They can look at the Llamas in front of the factory while you buy obscene amounts of Pipe Tobacco!!!


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

I am a cigar smoker, but happened to see your post. There are two tobbacconist that I know of in Gatlinburg. One is on the right as you are entering Gatlinburg. The name slips me now. I do remember seeing that they had some loose pipe tobacco. But don't think there was a very large selection.
The other is in the Gatlinburg mall. It is called Gatlinburlier. They have a great selection of pipes and tobacco. Now I did not check them out because I was more interested in the cigars , but they had a lot. And the staff there is top notch. Hope this helps. 


Enjoy the trip


----------



## Jesla (Dec 31, 2008)

I too recommend Gatlinburlier. Try some of their house blends especially Gatlin-Burley. The Biltmore should not be missed and I was told that there is a good B&M call B&B in Asheville also. I haven't been there yet but it's on my list. Outside of Sevierville is a huge Bass Pro store at exit 407 on US I40 and Smoky Mountain Knife Works in Sevierville. I live about 90 min. from Gatlinburg and 45 from Asheville in Johnson City TN. We have a very good B&M here called Shamrock. There are more things to do and see in this area than you'll have time for that's why we gave up visiting the area and moved here. Enjoy your visit.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

I third the Gatlinburlier for your pipe smoking needs.

Don't partake of the pipe myself, but the other couple shops on the strip definitely lack in the pipe catagory from what I can recall.

Have fun!!! Gatlinburg is beautiful!!! 

BTW... Hope you like pancakes.


----------



## Smoky Mtn. Mike (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi Jeff i live in Sevierville. Two great shops in Gatlinburg- The Gatlinburlier and Smokezy. Both have a wide selection of bulks,cigars and pipes. The Burlier stocks tins, Smokezy dosen't .Both have great owners. I find the prices are just a little better at Smokezy and if Robin is not too busy she will even go out on the front porch and smoke a bowl with you. Just good people. If you have time go by both and just check them out. For PA.CH and such ,Kmart-- Carter Hall less than $2.00,PA around $2.29 or so. Hope you have a great and safe trip. I love living here, and smoking my pipe while walking on a cool evening here in The Great Smoky Mtns. If you have any more questions just ask and i will try to awnser. Mike.:ranger:


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jul 20, 2009)

I go there all the time. You'll be pretty close to Knoxville. SILO CIGARS! Never been, but the next time I go back, I am hitting it up. Tats, Illusione, Padron, Fuente, oh my. Gatlinburg can be a little tacky a first but it is really charming itself, but the mountains are beautiful.


----------



## Smoky Mtn. Mike (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi Jeff i live in Sevierville. Two great shops in Gatlinburg- The Gatlinburlier and Smokezy. Both have a wide selection of bulks,cigars and pipes. The Burlier stocks tins, Smokezy dosen't .Both have great owners. I find the prices are just a little better at Smokezy and if Robin is not too busy she will even go out on the front porch and smoke a bowl with you. Just good people. If you have time go by both and just check them out. For PA.CH and such ,Kmart-- Carter Hall less than $2.00,PA around $2.29 or so. Hope you have a great and safe trip. I love living here, and smoking my pipe while walking on a cool evening here in The Great Smoky Mtns. If you have any more questions just ask and i will try to awnser. Mike.:ranger:


----------



## RHNewfie (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for all the replies folks! We are on the road now and will def hit up the burlier and smokezy!!


----------

